How to use Lean Startup approach in Yoga app? - urlaunched
======
urlaunched
Tested such approach on commercial app. Here is a story about it:

[https://www.urlaunched.com/blog/yb-lean-startup-
launch](https://www.urlaunched.com/blog/yb-lean-startup-launch)

